# الأخوان المسلمين يحاصرون كنيسة مار جرجس &#1608



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2005)

*الأخوان المسلمين يحاصرون كنيسة مار جرجس &#1608*

تفجرت اليوم الأحداث في منطقة محرم بك بالأسكندرية عقب صلاة العشاء و التراويح عندما خرج الأخوان من الجامع المقابل للكنيسة و هتفوا بهتافات معادية للمسيحية و الكنيسة بسبب ما ورد في حريدة الميدان الصفراء عن عمل الكنيسة لمسرحية ( من سنتين )و اخدين بالكم من سنتين
تسئ للأسلام
الموضوع ببساطة أن من سنتين عملوا مسرحية عن لأحداث الكشح و أخري عن حالة عادت لحضن المسيح
ذهبت فورا لمكان الأحاث الأن أنا بجانب الكنيسة
الهتافات تقول الخايبين أهم .. بالروح بالدم نفديك يا محمد إلي أخرها من هتافات خايبة
ما فعله المسلمون كان من الذكاء حيث أوقفوا الترام في شارع محرم بك الرئيسي
و بالتالي شلوا حركة المرور مما نتج عنه أستحالة دخول عربات الأمن المركزي للمكان و دخول عربيات البوليس الصغيرة و طبعا زي الكشح بيتفرجوا الأدهي أني سمعت عسكري بيقول لازم يتربوا و أكيد بيتكلم علينا مش علي الهمج
أما ما نشر في الشارع و ما سمعته بأذني أن المسرحية بقول أن الرسول بتاع نسوان هكذا نطقها ك ل ب ملتحي

مما زاد الأمر سوء تجمع الأهالي المسيحيين حول الكنيسة بسبب و جود بناتهم داخل الكنيسة حيث الأن أجتماع الشابات الأسبوعي
و تم أغلاق الكنيسة علي من فيها و لوجود الترام و ضيق المكان من المستحيل تفريق المتظاهرين إلا بتصادم مباشر مع قوات الأمن اللي بتتفرج في اللأساس 
و طبعا كبش الفداء هو المسيحيين
ديه في رأيي لعبة من الأمن لأنهم عندهم خبر أن المظاهرة ممكن تحصل بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم و أحنا كمان عرفنا كدة
و لم يتواجد أي قوات إلا بعد قيام المظاهرة
أما المسلمبن حتي البسطاء منهم في الشارع كلهم بيقولوا مش لازم نعديها لهم المرة دي لأن هناك أشاعة أنتشرت أن المسرحية بتمثل الرسول و حريمه بمعني مسرحية جنسية عن حمادة
و لأنهم لا يفكروا فمن المستحيل عمل مسرحية جنسية علي مستوي العالم أمام جمهور الحاضرين و لا يوجد ما يسمي بمسرحية جنسية بل يوجد ما يسمي الفيلم الجنسي
أما ثانيا فكيف يتم عرض مسرحية جنسية داخل كنيسة ثالثا كيف و افق الكهنة هليها من سنتن و ا سمعتش لغاية دلوقت 
مسرحية جنسية عن الرسول هذا ما يقوله المسلمين حول الكنيسة

أما في تحليلي فهناك حيوان أسمه أسامة جادو من الأخوان ذكرته قبل ذلك مع لافتاته في موضوع سابق ناوي يدخل الأنتخابات
و عشان شعبيته حتكون كبيرة أمام عصمت السادات الي الحكومة رميته في دايرة غربال عشان تخلص منه عملت التمثيليية ديه عشان تلم الأخوانجية اللي هي حتهتف لجادو و في النهاية يفوز عبد الفتاح مرزوق المستقل ظاهريا و لكنه بيبوس قدم الحزب الحاكم
عموما صلوا أن لا يتصاعد الأمر و ربنا يخرج بناتنا المتحاصرين بسلام و يهد الأخوان و الأمن



أنا رجعت تاني لقيت عربيات أمن مركزي معرفتش جت منين 
اللي فهمته أنها جت من عند ترعة المحمودية و دخلت عبر الشورع العمودية عليها و منها 
خرج محمد البدرشيني عضو مجلس شعب صال و جال و قال مش حنسيب حقنا بس أدخلوا جوة المسجد( بدل من أن يطالبهم بالأنصراف )
أول كام عسكري ما نزلزا من أول عربية لقيت كل الناس بتجري في كل حتة من حولي(شعب جبان صحيح) و طبعا لأول مرة في حياتي أجري في مظاهرة أنا ضدها أساسا و الستات حولي تصرخ حيفجروا قنابل مسيلة للدموع المهم مجموع الأصابات (خدش بسيط جدا من اليد اليسري نتيجة خبطة بقطعة حديد أثناء الجري )
المهم اللي أستنتجتهان المسلمين كلهم بيقولوا يلا نفسي
اللي عجبني أن الأقباط بتوع محرم بك جدعان مستخبوش في بيوتهم زي بعض ال... و لا بلاش كل شوية يتجمعوا حول الكنيسة
المظاهرات لسة مستمرة و بناتنا لسة محاصرين داخل الكنيسة
و فيه نسخ مما نشر في الميدان يوزع علي الجماهير مما يزيد من هيجانهم
طبعا كهنة الكنيسة أبونا أنطونيوس فهمي و أبونا أغسطينوس فؤاد و أنا أعرفهم شخصيا و ناس ممتازة جدا و روحانية جدا و برده معلمين في الحق و يوقفوا وقفة رجالة
و الأباء دول غالبا من نصيب كنائس المهجر
سمعت عن أن فيه خادم من كنيسة السيدة العذراء - محرم بك المجاورة للكنيسة تم ضربه و الأعتداء عليه و لكني لست متأكد من هذا الكلام
أنا معجب بشباب أعدادي و ثانوي و جامعة في محرم بك كلهم نزلوا في شجاعة من بيوتهم
واضح جدا من الكلام و الحركات انها لعبة من الأمن
لسببين أولهم ذكره صديق لي عن أعتراض قداسة البابا عن أحداث المنيا الأخيرة(معرفش أيه بالضبط اللي في المنيا)
تاني حاجة عشان تطويق أسامة جادو الأخوانجي في الأنتخابات و يلموا صبيانه بدليل جابوا عضو مجلس الشعب البدرشيني عشان يخطب في المسجد و يحلف بأيماناته أنه لن يسكت عن هذه الأساء في حق الأسلام(عشان يعلي في نظر الناس )
و لسة المظاهرات مستمرة
اللي سمعته أنهم قالوا لو عملوا المظاهرة بعد صلاة الجمعة حيتم فضها قبل صلاة العصر و لذلك فضلوا عملها بعد التراويح عشان يأخذوا راحتهم للفجر
عموما قبل صلاة الفجر الموضوع حينتهي
و الكهنة حتسافر لكن المشكلة اللي قاموا بالتمثيل في المسرحية اللي بتتكلم عن الأرتداد مش محمد مش حيسبوهم في حلهم خصوصوا شكلهم حيتعرف من السي دي اللي مع المسلمين
خلاصة القول ربنا يرحمنا

 كوبتس للاخ كوبتك 

صلوا يا جماعه من اجل حماية ربنا لبيته 

الجزء اللي مش عاجب حضراتهم فيديو ادخل شوفه هنا

http://media.putfile.com/jirjus​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2005)

لو حد مش عارف موضوع الكشح ده ويحب يعرفه ممكن اعملكم موضوع عنه 

علشان تعرفوا وحشية اتباع الدين المدعوا بالاسلام والات  ​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اخوتي في مصر الحبيبة
لاتسمحو أبدا لهذه الامور ان تفقدك حماسكم للخدمة ولأعمال الحب
تمسكوا بالايمان
ان هناك حصادا عظيما قادم
صدقوني يااخوتي سياتي في وقته ولن يتأخر
افرحو لان نجاتكم اقتربت
احبو اعدئكم باركو لعينكم احسنو للذين يضهدوكم
لاتجازو شر بشر بل الخير
صلوات مرفوعة من اجلكم


----------



## Zayer (15 أكتوبر 2005)

> لو حد مش عارف موضوع الكشح ده ويحب يعرفه ممكن اعملكم موضوع عنه



يا ريت لو تشرح لي شنو معنى الكشح 


الي فهمته انا من الموضوع 

ان المسيحيين عملو مسرحية تسئ الى النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله 

ومن وجهة نضري المفروض المسيحيين ما يعملوا هذي الاسائة من الاصل  ومن الطبيعي تكون ردة فعل


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يا ريت لو تشرح لي شنو معنى الكشح
> 
> الي فهمته انا من الموضوع
> 
> ...



انتا مش عايش في مصر يبقي مش تقدر تحكم اولا المسرحية دي مش تاليف دي قصة حقيقة 

والمسرحية التانية عن الكشح والاخت ميرنا نشرت الموضوع في منتدي الاخبار 

وبعدين احنا بنشوف حاجات افظع علي شاشة التلفزيون فاهمني شاشة التلفزيون مش مسرحية محدودة وحقيقة 

والاخ فارس اتمني اعطائه طرد في القريب العاجل


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

طيب شنو قصة المسرحية الي تتكلم عنها ؟ 

وشنو هي الحاجات الافضع على التلفزيون ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> طيب شنو قصة المسرحية الي تتكلم عنها ؟
> 
> وشنو هي الحاجات الافضع على التلفزيون ؟


 
الاخ يا نايم و ما بيعرف شو بيصير يا ما في عندهم تلفزيون


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

انا شفت هذا الفيديو 

http://media.putfile.com/jirjus 

كل هذا وتقولو انه ما فيه اهانة   

انا لم اعرف من المقصود ( الرجل ذو اللحية )  ولكن اذا كان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه واله 

فهي اهانة كبرى 

وفي هذي الحالة يحق للمسلمين ان يفعلو هذا الشئ


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

انسى امر الاهانة و ركز على الحقائق التي وردت في هذا الفلم...


اليست كلها حقائق موجود في القرأن و في الاسلام؟؟ هل تنكر تعدد الزوجات؟؟ هل تنكر تحليل محمد النساء لنفسه بوهبهن له؟
ام تنكر زواج المتعة؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

نعم لا انكر انها حقائق لكن ليس جميعها 

تعدد الزوجات  حقيقة 

تزوج النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم  بأكثر من اربع حقيقة 

ولكن لم يكن زواجه بقصد التسلية و المتعة والدليل على ذلك 

انه لم ينجب اي اولاد الا من زوجته الاولى ( قبل بعثته ) 

زواج المتعة نعم حقيقة 


ولكن الاسلوب الي جاء به اسلوب استهزاء و سخرية 


وهناك اشياء غير حقائق منها 

ان الاسلام يأمر بتخريب الكنائس


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> نعم لا انكر انها حقائق لكن ليس جميعها
> 
> تعدد الزوجات حقيقة
> 
> ...


 

عدم الانجاب لا يعني عدم الخلوة ... 

اذا يخبرنا صحيح البخاري انه في ليله واحد طاف الرسول على زوجاته الثلاثة عشر...


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

> اذا يخبرنا صحيح البخاري انه في ليله واحد طاف الرسول على زوجاته الثلاثة عشر...



وين الكلام هذا ؟ 

بعدين لا تعلمنا برسولنا ( صلى الله عليه واله ) 

لانه رسولنا مب رسولكم 

واحنا اخبر به منكم


----------



## صوفيا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

الاسلوب المحمدي مرة اخري 

تكرراه يسبب ليكي الطرد من فضلك ترقي بفكرك شوية عنه  ​


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> اعتذر يا اخت دودي علي حذف شتائمها لانها لاتليق بالمنتدي


 
ما بننزل مستوانا لهذا المستوى لكن بنقول الرب يسامحك و يفتح عقلك لان المسيح اوصانا بمباركة لاعنينا و الصلاة لاجل المسيئين الينا, فالرب يباركك و نصلي من اجلك...


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> وين الكلام هذا ؟
> 
> بعدين لا تعلمنا برسولنا ( صلى الله عليه واله )
> 
> ...


 
انت الذي دفعتني للدخول في هذا الموضوع...

و في ردنا نقول:

ورد في صيحيح مسلم حديث رقم 467

 ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن بن أحمد بن أبي شعيب الحراني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسكين يعني ابن بكير الحذاء ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ 
‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان ‏ ‏يطوف على نسائه بغسل واحد 


اولا تعلم ان الدعارة محللة؟

مسند احمد 3904

‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن أبي خالد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏كنا مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ونحن شباب فقلنا يا رسول الله ألا ‏ ‏نستخصي ‏ ‏فنهانا ثم رخص لنا في أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب إلى ‏ ‏الأجل ‏ ‏ثم قرأ ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ 
‏لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ‏  

و ماذا عن

*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا (الأحزاب 50).*


*اكتفي بهذا القدر حتى لايكون ردي جارح...*


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

ياريت وقفت الدعارة عند النساء فقط


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

توضيح لبعض الحقائق في مسرحية " كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر " 
1 - ليس صحيحا ما ذكرته شبكة الجزيرة من أن هذه المسرحيه كانت تعرض من عامين و أن مسئولي الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسيه عندما علموا بها أمروا بوقف عرضها .. لأن هذه المسرحية لم تعرض سوى مرة واحدة فقط منذ 3 سنوات في عيد النيروز بإعتباره عمل فني يشارك في التحضير له شباب الكنيسة على مدار الصيف ثم يعرض في عيد النيروز في إحتفالية بختام أنشطة الكنيسة الصيفية

2- تقوم فكرة هذا العمل المسرحي على شاب مسيحي مرتبط بالكنيسة .. و لكنه يقع في شباك إحدى الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة المعادية للحكومة و التي تقوم بأعمال القتل و التخريب و غير ذلك من الأعمال الإرهابية و إجتذاب غير المسلمين للدين الإسلامي بمختلف وسائل الخداع .. و بعد أن يرى الشاب الفارق بين مبادئ و قيم هذه الجماعة المتطرفة التي تتستر تحت عباءة الدين و يشعر بالفارق بين ما كان يتعلمه في الكنيسة و ما رأه في هذه الجماعة .. يرجع مرة أخرى لحضن الكنيسة .

3 - لقد قدمت الكثير من الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائية التي تناقش نفس القضية التي قدمتها مسرحية كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر و لكن لم تواجه هذه الأعمال الفنية معارضة و ثورة الصحف المصرية كما واجهتها مسرحية كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر بل على النقيض لقد قوبلت هذه الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائيه بالإستحسان و الإشادة من جانب النقاد و الجماهير و الصحف .. فلماذا كل هذه الثورة و الضجه على مسرحية قبطية تناقش نفس القضية التي ناقشتها هذه الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائية .

4- إن ما قدمته هذه المسرحية هو جانب واقع حي نعيشه كمصريين .. و يعترف به المسلم قبل القبطي .. فإذا أنكرنا وجود مثل هذه الجماعات المتطرفة فإننا نكون بالفعل عميان عن الحقيقة و نحتاج إلي من يبصر لنا عيوننا و أذهاننا .

5- ليست الكنيسة مسئولة عن تصويب الأفكار الخاطئة للمسلمين و ليس من مسئوليتنا أن نعرف المسلمين حقيقة دينهم لكي يجتبوا مثل هذه الجماعات لأن هناك رجال الدين الإسلامي التي تندرج تحت مسئوليتهم أيضا مسئولية تعريف المسلمين حقيقة دينهم و تجنب مثل هذه الأفكار المتطرفة المتسترة تحت عباءة الدين .. 

6- إن إثارة هذه القضيه بعد مرور 3 أعوام كاملة على عرضها مرة احدة فقط و ليس كما أشاعت الكثير من وسائل الآعلام المصرية و العربية من أن عرضها ما زال مستمرا .. يضع الكثير من علامات الإستفهام حول الهدف من إختيار التوقيت و طريقة عرض هذه القضية على الرأي العام .. و لمصلحة من هذه البلبلة و هذه الفتنة الطائفية و ما الذي جعل هذه الصحف و الجرائد تكتب عن هذا الموضوع بعد إنتهاءه بثلاثة أعوام .. و أين كانت هذه الجرائد جينما عرضت هذه المسرحية مع الأخذ في الإعتبار بأن أمن الدولة على علم تام بهذه المسرحية في أثناء التحضير لها و قبل عرضها .​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

رواية شاهد عيان لما حدث يوم 14 أكتوبر 2005 أمام كنيسة مارجرجس و الأنبا أنطونيوس

رواية شاهد عيان لما حدث يوم 14 أكتوبر 2005 أمام كنيسة مارجرجس و الأنبا أنطونيوس بالإسكندرية :
في تمام الساعة الواحده و نصف بعد منتصف الليل يوم الخميس الموافق 13 أكتوبر 2005 تلقيت مكالمة هاتفية من أحد أصدقائي يطمئن فيها على أحوالي و أحوال كنيستنا بسبب ما سمعه و قرأه على أحد منتديات الحوار على شبكة الإنترنيت و كيف أن مجموعات من المسلمين سوف يقومون بمظاهرات حاشدة أمام كنيستنا بعد صلاة الجمعه في اليوم التالي .. تعجبت من كلامه هذا لأنني لم أكن أعلم أن هذا الموضوع قد أنتشر بين المسلمين مثل النار في الهشيم لأنه لم يمضى أكثر من 10 أيام على بدء نشره في الجرائد المعروفة باسم الجرائد الصفراء و المعروفه دائما بالإعتماد على الموضوعات الجنسية و موضوعات الفتنة الطائفية في توزيع أعدادها و لا أنكر أنني أصابني القلق الشديد لسماع مثل هذه الأنباء خاصة أننا لم نشاهد مثل هذه الأحداث و هذه المظاهرات من قبل في مدينتنا الإسكندريه ضد أي من كنائسها .. فقمت بعدها بمحاولة الإتصال بالأباء كهنة الكنيسة حتى أحيطهم علما بهذا و لكنني لم أستطع الوصول إلي أيا منهم .. فأتصلت بأحد أصدقائي المقربين منهم لعله يستطيع الوصول إليهم فطمئنني بأنهم على علم بهذه المظاهرات و أنهم أبلغوا أمن الدولة حتى يكون متواجدا تحسبا لأي أعمال تخريبية .
في اليوم التالي يوم الجمعه .. ذهبت إلي الكنيسة في تمام الساعة الواحدة ظهرا و قد وجدت أن عدد كبير من شباب الكنيسة حاضرا داخلها يرفعون صلوات إلي الله و شفيع الكنيسة مارجرجس و الأنبا أنطونيوس لكي يعينوننا و يساعدونا أمام عدو الخير أبليس و لكي يحصنوا كنيستنا و يحموها من قوى الشر التي تتربص بها .. و ظللنا في الكنيسة في حالة ترقب و مرت أكثر من ساعتين على إنتهاء صلاة الجمعه في المسجد المقابل للكنيسة المعروف باسم مسجد أولاد الشيخ و لكن لم يحدث أي شئ يدل على قيام مظاهره أو أي تجمع حاشد أمام المسجد بإستثناء بعض الأفراد القلائل الملتحين الذين بدا عليهم أنهم على علم بهذه المظاهرات و أنهم قد جاءوا ليشاركوا فيها .. و لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يقوموا بالمظاهرات لقلة عددهم... بعد مرور أكثر من ساعتين بدا شعب الكنيسة يشعر بالإطمئنان و بتدخل مارجرجس في حماية كنيسه فقمنا بعمل تمجيد داخل مقصورة مارجرجس الروماني لنشكر الله على عنايته بنا و حما يته الدائمة لنا و إنصرفنا بعد ذلك .
مرت أكثر من 4 ساعات و في تمام الساعه السابعة و النصف بلغنا خبرا بأن هناك مظاهرات حاشدة يقوم بها المسلمون أمام كنيستنا و أن هذه المظاهرات بدأت بعد الإنتهاء من صلاة التراويح فعلى الفور غادرت المنزل و ذهبت إلي الكنيسة لمعرفة ما الذي يجري بالتديد و عندما وصلت الكنيسة وجدت الموقف كالآتي :
الشارع الرئيسي المعروف باسم شارع محرم بك تقريبا مغلق بأعداد هائلة من المتظاهرين تتجاوز العشرة إلاف متظاهر .. أنوار الكنيسة مطفئه بإستثناء أنوار صحن الكنيسة و أبوابها مغلقة و واقف أمامها عدد من الرجال قد يصل إلي عشرين رجلا عرفت بعد ذلك أنهم من أمن الدولة لوجود بعض الرتب و قيادات الشرطة وسطهم و هم واقفون لمنع دخول أو تعدي أي شخص على الكنيسة... قابلت بعض شباب الكنيسة الغيورين عليها ذهب أيضا للإطمئنان عليها فسالتهم إذا كان يوجد أحد داخل الكنيسة فعلمت بوجود الأباء الكهنة ( أبونا أوغسطينوس و أبونا أنطونيوس ) بالإضافة لعدد من الشابات الذين كانوا حاضرين إجتماع الشابات يوم الجمعه و عدد آخر من الخدام الذين ظلوا في الكنيسة منذ الظهر تحسبا لقيام هذه المظاهرات .. في أثناء وقوفي خارج الكنيسة وجدت عدد من الأشخاص معهم نسخة من أحد هذه المجلات الصفراء و بها مقال يدين و يهاجم مسرحية كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر التي عرضت مرة واحدة منذ 3 سنوات و هؤلاء الأشخاص يقومون بتصوير هذا المقال و توزيعه على المارة و نظرا لأن شارع محرم بك أحد الشوارع الرئيسية فقد كان عدد المارة كبير جدا و كان كلما قرأ أحد المارة هذه المقال التي تستفز المشاعر و تستثيرها كانت تأخذه الحماسة فينضم لجموع المتظاهرين مرددا معاهم الهتافات و الشعارات الدينية مما أدى إلي تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين و عدم تفرقهم رغم أنني سألت عددا كبيرا من الذين كانوا يتظاهرون إذا كانوا قد رأوا هذه المسرحية أم لا فكان ردهم كلهم تقريبا بلا إستثناء النفي و أنهم يتظاهرون بسبب ما كتب في هذه المجلات و الجرائد و التي أتهمت المسرحية بالإساءة و الإزدراء بالدين الإسلامي .. أخذت الهتافات الحماسية تتزايد من جانب المتظاهرون مثل " لا إله إلا الله .. محمد رسول الله " .. " الله أكبر " ... عايزين حقنا " ( حقيقة لست أعلم ما هو هذا الحق ) .. " طلعوهم .. قطعوهم " .. " قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد و لو يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد " ( لا أعلم أيضا ما علاقة هذه الآية بالمسيحية ) .. و غيرها من الهتافات الأخرى .. ثم سمعت أحد رجال الدين الإسلامي يتحدث في مايك المسجد المقابل للكنيسة و يشكر جموع المتظاهرين على تلبيتهم للنداء و أنهم أثبتوا بحق أنهم رجال و ليسوا نساء و أن النبي محمد الآن فرحا بهم كمادعا جموع المتظاهرين لدخول المسجد و ألا ينفعل أيا منهم و يقوم بتصرف أو عمل تخريبي يكون سببا في إشتعال الموقف و إلقاء اللوم على المسلمين و بأنه يعدهم باسترداد حق الإسلام و المسلمين و أنهم سوف يجتمعوا مرة أخرى يوم الجمعه القادم ليحتفلوا بثمار هذه المظاهرة بعد أن يأخذوا بحقهم من الكنيسة لأنهم أولى بهذه البلد من غيرهم ( على حد تعبيره ).. و لكن هيهات لم يستمع أحد إلي هذا الشيخ أو هذا الأخ و أخذ عدد المتظاهرين في التزايد نتيجة لتوزيع هذه المقالات على المارة ( و في رأيي أن هذه المظاهرة حينما بدأت كان عدد المتظاهرون لا يزيد عن 100 فرد و لكن نتيجة لأستقطاب و استنفار مشاعر المارة بهذه المقالات و هذه المنشورات أخذ العدد في التزايد حتى وصل إلي ما يتجاوز عشرة آلاف رجل و إمرأة و طفل و شيخ جميعهم تشتعل نفوسهم بالغضب و الكره تجاه المسيحية نتيجة لما قرأوه و سمعوه و الذي لم يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء التأكد من صحته و صدقه ) .. في أثناء ذلك بدأت عربات الأمن المركزي في الوصول إلي مكان المظاهرة و كان عددها 11 عربة نقل تحمل الجنود .. و عربتان مصفحتان .. و العديد من عربات الشرطة و تراصت هذه العربات خلف بعضها و نزل منها القيادات و لكن الجنود لم يغادروها .. و استمرت المظاهرة و عدد المتظاهرين في تزايد مستمر و الهتافات لا تسكت ... و قد رأيت في مكان المظاهرة العديد من أولياء أمور الشابات و الشباب المحتجز داخل الكنيسة و هم في لهفة عليهم نظرا لما يروه بعيونهم من ثورة و غضب المتظاهرين و خوفهم أن يصيبوهم أي مكروه ..​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

في تمام الساعة 11:45 مساءا بدأ جنود الأمن المركزي في النزول من العربات و الإصطفاف فقط دون اللجوء لأي عنف أو تهديد لأي شخص من المتظاهرين .. فإذا بهذه الآلافات المؤلفة من البشر تجري ذعرا و خوفا لمجرد نزول قوات الأمن المركزي من العربات في مشهد يدعو إلي الضحك و البكاء في آن واحدا على هذا الشعب سهل الأنقياد للآخرين بدون تفكير الذي يجري أمام بضعة جنود لمجرد إصطفافهم أمامه .... ثم بدأت قوات الأمن المركزي في الإحاطة حول الكنيسة و منع إقتراب أحد منها دون اللجوء للعنف أو أي نوع من أنواع الترهيب .. و بدأت الأصوات التي كانت تعلو بالهتاف منذ لحظات تخمد نتيجة لفرار المتظاهرين و إختباءهم في الشوارع الجانبية لشارع محرم بك .. و أصبح عدد المتظاهرين الموجودين في شارع محرم بك يقترب من حوالي الف متظاهر فقط .. بينما من بقى من الآخرين كان موجود في الشوارع الجانبية في صورة تجمعات لا تتجاوز العشرة أفراد في كل تجمع ... بعد مرور نحو نصف ساعة بدأ رجال أمن الدولة الذين كانوا محيطين بباب الكنيسة في التحرك نحو من بقي من المتظاهرين و تفريقهم بالأساليب السلمية و أمرهم بالذهاب إلي منازلهم و الإبتعاد عن الكنيسة .. و نحو الساعه الواحده بعد منتصف الليل تقريبا كانت حركة الترام الطبيعية قد عادت إلي شارع محرم بك و قد خلا تقريبا من جموع المتظاهرين و قامت قوات الأمن المركزي بغلق الشارع الذي يفصل بين الكنيسة و المسجد و غلق شارع محرم بك كما أحاط المخبرون تماما بالكنيسه و هم متشابكوا الأيدي في مشهد يدعو إلي الحزن و الخوف على مصير هذه البلد من الخطر المحدق بها بسبب ما تكتبه بعض النفوس المغرضه و تأثيرها على النفوس الضعيفه .
في تمام الساعه الثانية صباحا اتصلت بأحد أصدقائي من الخدام المتواجدون داخل الكنيسة لأطمئن عليه و على من معه .. فطمئنني بأنهم بخير بنعمة المسيح و أن أمن الدولة دخل الكنيسة و أخرجوا الشباب و الشابات منها على دفعات و رافقوهم في حراسة مشددة كل إلي منزله ..
لقد كان حقا يوما عصيبا بالنسبة لي و لم أكن أتصور قبل ذلك أن هذه الوحدة الوطنية التي نتحدث و نتغنى بها ما هي إلا عداوة وطنية و بغض و كره يصل لحد الإنفعال و الغضب و الإنتقام بسبب بعض الكتابات غير الصحيحه و التي تهدم كيان أمتنا و تضربها في صميمها .. و لا أجد ما أختم به هذا المقال سوى أن أدعو كل من يقرأه إلي الصلاة من أجلنا و من أجل كنيستنا لتجوز هذه المحنة و تعبر هذا الألم كوعد الله الأمين " إن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليكي " فهي عروس المسيح و نحن أبناءه نصرخ و نقول " إن كنا نتألم معه فلكي نتمجد أيضا معه " .. و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> وين الكلام هذا ؟
> 
> بعدين لا تعلمنا برسولنا ( صلى الله عليه واله )
> 
> ...



هذا هوه الكلام السليم يا اخ zayer

ولهذا لما حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بات بذي الحليفة وهو وادي العقيق فلما أصبح طاف على نسائه وكن تسعا ثم اغتسل وتطيب وصلى ركعتين ثم أشعر هديه وقلده

مختصر إبن كثير

ولهذا لما حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بات بذي الحليفة وهو وادي العقيق فلما أصبح طاف على نسائه وكن تسعا ثم اغتسل وتطيب وصلى ركعتين ثم أشعر هديه وقلده وأهل للحج والعمرة وكان هديه إبلا كثيرة تنيف على الستين من أحسن الأشكال والألوان كما قال تعالى : { ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب } وقال بعض السلف : إعظامها استحسانها واستسمانها قال علي بن أبي طالب : أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نستشرف العين والأذن

فى تفسير إبن كثير تفسير سورة المائده أية 1​


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> انت الذي دفعتني للدخول في هذا الموضوع...
> 
> و في ردنا نقول:
> 
> ...



بنسبة الى الاحاديث فأنا لست متأكد من صحتها 

وحتى لو وردت في صحيح مسلم و البخاري 

فأنا مذهبي يختلف عن مذهبهم وليست كل الاحاديث نعترف بصحتها ارجو مراعاة هذي النقطة

وبنسبة الى الاية تبي اشرحها لك ؟


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> 2- تقوم فكرة هذا العمل المسرحي على شاب مسيحي مرتبط بالكنيسة .. و لكنه يقع في شباك إحدى الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة المعادية للحكومة و التي تقوم بأعمال القتل و التخريب و غير ذلك من الأعمال الإرهابية و إجتذاب غير المسلمين للدين الإسلامي بمختلف وسائل الخداع .. و بعد أن يرى الشاب الفارق بين مبادئ و قيم هذه الجماعة المتطرفة التي تتستر تحت عباءة الدين و يشعر بالفارق بين ما كان يتعلمه في الكنيسة و ما رأه في هذه الجماعة .. يرجع مرة أخرى لحضن الكنيسة .



انتو قلتو جماعة متطرفة  ولكن ما نراه في المسرحية لا يختص بجماعة متطرفة 

بل كأنه يشمل الاسلام كافة 



> 3 - لقد قدمت الكثير من الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائية التي تناقش نفس القضية التي قدمتها مسرحية كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر و لكن لم تواجه هذه الأعمال الفنية معارضة و ثورة الصحف المصرية كما واجهتها مسرحية كنت أعمى و الآن أبصر بل على النقيض لقد قوبلت هذه الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائيه بالإستحسان و الإشادة من جانب النقاد و الجماهير و الصحف .. فلماذا كل هذه الثورة و الضجه على مسرحية قبطية تناقش نفس القضية التي ناقشتها هذه الأعمال التليفزيونية و السينمائية .



يمكن بسبب اسلوب السخرية و الاستهزاء و الي زاد الطين بلة هو الاساءة الى النبي صلى الله عليه واله 

ولو جينا الى المسلمين انفسهم في الاعمال المسرحية  المختصة بقصص الانبياء 

فهم لا يظهور وجه الرجل الذي يقوم بدور النبي بل حتى لا يظهرو منه شئ 

فكيف بنبيهم نفسه  

حتى بعض ابناء النبي ( احفاده ) وكثير من الصحابة   عليهم السلام 

لا يجعلو رجال يأخدو ادوارهم واذا عرضو فأنهم لا يظهرو الوجه 

وهناك امثلة كثيرة لهذي الاعمال  

ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتم ما اقصده 



> 4- إن ما قدمته هذه المسرحية هو جانب واقع حي نعيشه كمصريين .. و يعترف به المسلم قبل القبطي .. فإذا أنكرنا وجود مثل هذه الجماعات المتطرفة فإننا نكون بالفعل عميان عن الحقيقة و نحتاج إلي من يبصر لنا عيوننا و أذهاننا .



لا احد ينكر وجود مثل هذي الجماعات المنحرفة 

وحتى المسلمين ينتجو اعمال عليهم 

ومثال على ذلك بعض حلقات طاش ما طاش عرضت عنهم 




> 6- إن إثارة هذه القضيه بعد مرور 3 أعوام كاملة على عرضها مرة احدة فقط و ليس كما أشاعت الكثير من وسائل الآعلام المصرية و العربية من أن عرضها ما زال مستمرا .. يضع الكثير من علامات الإستفهام حول الهدف من إختيار التوقيت و طريقة عرض هذه القضية على الرأي العام .. و لمصلحة من هذه البلبلة و هذه الفتنة الطائفية و ما الذي جعل هذه الصحف و الجرائد تكتب عن هذا الموضوع بعد إنتهاءه بثلاثة أعوام .. و أين كانت هذه الجرائد جينما عرضت هذه المسرحية مع الأخذ في الإعتبار بأن أمن الدولة على علم تام بهذه المسرحية في أثناء التحضير لها و قبل عرضها .



يمكن مثل ما قلتو ان هناك جماعات تريد ان تثشعل النار  
ويمكن ان المسلمين ما كان عندهم خبر 
ولكن من المفترض انهم يحاسبو على هذا الشئ من اول وقوعه وليس بعد سنتين او ثلاث كما تقولو


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> بنسبة الى الاحاديث فأنا لست متأكد من صحتها
> 
> وحتى لو وردت في صحيح مسلم و البخاري
> 
> فأنا مذهبي يختلف عن مذهبهم وليست كل الاحاديث نعترف بصحتها ارجو مراعاة هذي النقطة


 
الا يجدر بك التاكد؟؟



> وبنسبة الى الاية تبي اشرحها لك ؟


 
تشرحها انت؟؟ لا يا صاحبي عصر الاشتهاد قد انتهى..

هات احد التفاسير المعتمدة .. ابن كثير... الطبري و ما غيرهما


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

اوكي بتأكد ولكن يبي لي وقت عشان يوصلني الرد 



> عصر الاشتهاد قد انتهى..



ما فهمت هذي الجملة 

بعدين تفسير الطبري او ابن كثير   

قد لا يتوافقوا مع مذهبي  

يعني ممكن علماءنا عندهم رأي اخر  ولكن هذا لا يشمل جميع الايات 

فبعض التفاسير يتفق عليها جميع المسلمين 

وعلى ما اظن ان هذي الاية متفقين عليها 

وهذا هو التفسير و الله اعلم 



> "يَا أَيّهَا النَّبِيّ إنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَك أَزْوَاجك اللَّاتِي آتَيْت أُجُورهنَّ" مُهُورهنَّ "وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينك مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّه عَلَيْك" مِنْ الْكُفَّار بِالسَّبْيِ كَصَفِيَّة وَجُوَيْرِيَة "وَبَنَات عَمّك وَبَنَات عَمَّاتك وَبَنَات خَالك وَبَنَات خَالَاتك اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَك" بِخِلَافِ مَنْ لَمْ يُهَاجِرْنَ "وَامْرَأَة مُؤْمِنَة إنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحهَا" يَطْلُب نِكَاحهَا بِغَيْرِ صَدَاق "خَالِصَة لَك مِنْ دُون الْمُؤْمِنِينَ" النِّكَاح بِلَفْظِ الْهِبَة مِنْ غَيْر صَدَاق "قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ" أَيْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ "فِي أَزْوَاجهمْ" مِنْ الْأَحْكَام بِأَنْ لَا يَزِيدُوا عَلَى أَرْبَع نِسْوَة وَلَا يَتَزَوَّجُوا إلَّا بِوَلِيٍّ وَشُهُود وَمَهْر "وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانهمْ" مِنْ الْإِمَاء بِشِرَاءٍ وَغَيْره بِأَنْ تَكُون الْأَمَة مِمَّنْ تَحِلّ لِمَالِكِهَا كَالْكِتَابِيَّةِ بِخِلَافِ الْمَجُوسِيَّة وَالْوَثَنِيَّة وَأَنْ تَسْتَبْرِئ قَبْل الْوَطْء "لِكَيْلَا" مُتَعَلِّق بِمَا قَبْل ذَلِكَ "يَكُون عَلَيْك حَرَج" ضِيق فِي النِّكَاح "وَكَانَ اللَّه غَفُورًا" فِيمَا يُعْسِر التَّحَرُّز عَنْهُ "رَحِيمًا" بِالتَّوْسِعَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ
> 
> تفسير الجلالين


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> بنسبة الى الاحاديث فأنا لست متأكد من صحتها
> 
> وحتى لو وردت في صحيح مسلم و البخاري
> 
> ...


هل لنا ان تقول ماهي الاحاديث التي توافق عليها
اذقلت لاتعترف بصحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> هل لنا ان تقول ماهي الاحاديث التي توافق عليها
> اذقلت لاتعترف بصحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم



 :d 

الاحاديث و الروايات المروية عن اهل البيت


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2005)

هما كدا المسلمين تجلهم من هنا ياتوا من هنا 

وبعدين ؟؟؟؟

يعني ممكن تقول ده حديث مدسوس علي الرسول

او تقول انك من طائفة غير اللي بتعترف بالكلام ده 

معني كدا اني مفيش فايدة من المناقشة معاكم ​


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

هههههه 

شوي شوي لا تفقد اعصابك 

للأسلام طائفتان واحدة  منهم هي الصحيحة 

والاخرى فيها بعض الاخطأ 

ولكل طائفة مصادرها الخاصة 

ولكن يجتمعون في بعض الاشياء 

والمصدر المشترك هو القران 

ولكن كل طائفة تفسر القران بطريقتها


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هههههه
> 
> شوي شوي لا تفقد اعصابك
> 
> ...


اترك الطائفتين على جنب
نحن ناتي باحاديث السنة
واحاديث القدسية
والقران
فااخي لاناتي من شئ من عندنا
اذا قلنا الحديث الفلاني تقولون لتلك الطائفة
وحديث اخر ايضا الطائفة الثانية تنسبه للاخرى
من وين ناتي لكم باب  الهروب عندكم واسع
اسألك بصراحة
الايدعو هذا انه من صنع بشر
انظر الى الكتاب المقدس فأن اربعين كاتبا وبفترة 1600 سنة لم يختلفوا لان الله يجري ويحفظ كلمته
وانتم اختلفتم منذ وفاة محمد الى الآن
اسأل عقلك واعطيه فرصة للتامل هل هذا من الله


----------



## Zayer (19 أكتوبر 2005)

> اترك الطائفتين على جنب
> نحن ناتي باحاديث السنة
> واحاديث القدسية
> والقران
> ...



كيف لم يختلفو اذا بماذا تفسر تعدد المذاهب عندكم ايضا 

فهناك الكتوليكية و مدري شنو ( ما اعرفهم بضبط ) 

ونحن لا نختلف في كل شئ في اشياء كثيرة متفقين عليها 

ولا يعني ان في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  ما كان في اشرار 

بل كان هناك الكثير من الاعداء الى هذا الدين 

ومن الطبيعي ان ترى احاديث كاذبة عن الرسول من اعادء الاسلام في ذاك الوقت 

وشئ اخر ايضا 

انتو عندكم اكثر من نسخة الى الانجيل  ( متى و مرقش و وووو ) 
ولكن احنا عندنا قران واحد لا نختلف فيه 

ولكن الاختلاف في تأويله فقط ( تفسيره )


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> كيف لم يختلفو اذا بماذا تفسر تعدد المذاهب عندكم ايضا
> 
> فهناك الكتوليكية و مدري شنو ( ما اعرفهم بضبط )
> 
> ...


 
الا ترى نفسك تترطم؟؟؟

لا تعرف اسم المذاهب حتى و بتتكلم!!!


اين دليدك على اختلاف المذاهب؟؟؟ و اين دليلك على اختلاف التفسير في الكتاب المقدس؟؟ و اين دليلك على اختلاف الاناجيل؟؟؟ كلمة انجيل تعنى البشارة, و كل واحد من التلاميذ كتب البشارة عن المسيح في سفر, و هذه الاصفار جمعت في العهد الجديد, اي بمعنى البشارات الاربعة هي حزء من الكتاب المقدس كالسور عندكم و لا يعني ان العهد الجديد كله كتب بيد شخص واحد...


نحن عندما نتكلم, ناتي بالادلة و البراهين, فاين دليلك عما قلت؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> بنسبة الى الاحاديث فأنا لست متأكد من صحتها
> 
> وحتى لو وردت في صحيح مسلم و البخاري
> 
> ...


 

جميل جدا انك تعترف بفرق المذاهب هذا يدل على صدقك, لكن من هو الصح فيهم؟؟ و هل تأكدت بان الاحاديث صحيحة او لا؟؟؟ و ما هو مذهبك حتى يسهل لنا اعطائك للمصادر التي تعترف بها...


----------



## Zayer (20 أكتوبر 2005)

> جميل جدا انك تعترف بفرق المذاهب هذا يدل على صدقك, لكن من هو الصح فيهم؟؟ و هل تأكدت بان الاحاديث صحيحة او لا؟؟؟ و ما هو مذهبك حتى يسهل لنا اعطائك للمصادر التي تعترف بها...



اوكي يسرني انكم تقبلتو اختلاف المذاهب 

وانا اقول الصح فيهم هو مذهبي مذهب اهل البيت  عليهم السلام 

شيعة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام وبالتحديد الشيعة الاثنى عشرية 


هم الصح 

وهنا بتلاقو بعض المواقع الاسلامية الشيعية 

http://www.topshia.com 

www.al-mahdi.org

http://www.alakhyar.com

www.almahdy.net

وهناك المزيد 

ولكن قبل ان تفتحو اي موقع تأكدو بأنه موقع شيعي


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

طيب حتى اتاكد انك شيعي, يعني انك تؤمن بتغيير القران و عدم تشابه مع السنة وخاصة في اية اهل البيت


صح؟


----------



## Zayer (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> طيب حتى اتاكد انك شيعي, يعني انك تؤمن بتغيير القران و عدم تشابه مع السنة وخاصة في اية اهل البيت
> 
> 
> صح؟



لا القران الي عندنا نفسه القران الي عندهم 

قرانا واحد  

ولكن الاختلاف في تأويله ( تفسير ) 

اما بنسبة الى الايات فهي نفسها ولا اختلاف ابدا


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لا القران الي عندنا نفسه القران الي عندهم
> 
> قرانا واحد
> 
> ...


 

اوف اوف.. هل متأكد انك شيعي؟؟؟ و هل سمعت بأية اهل البيت؟؟؟

هل تريد ان اظع لك الاية بالصور و البراهين و بتأكيد شيوخ الشيعة؟


----------



## Zayer (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اوف اوف.. هل متأكد انك شيعي؟؟؟ و هل سمعت بأية اهل البيت؟؟؟
> 
> هل تريد ان اظع لك الاية بالصور و البراهين و بتأكيد شيوخ الشيعة؟



ما فهمت وضح اكثر


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ما فهمت وضح اكثر


 
ائمة الشيعة يعترفون بتحريف القران... و لك بعض الدلائل


----------



## Zayer (20 أكتوبر 2005)

انا لم افهم بالضبط ما المقصود من الي حطيته في الصورة 

ولكن عندني دليل اقوى على ان القران الي عندنا نفسه الي عندهم 


دليل عملي 

ادخل بيت اي واحد من الشيعة و بيت اي واحد من السنة 

راح تلاقي القران نفسه  

ادخل الى اي موقع شيعي واي موقع سني  

راح تلاقي القران نفسه 


معقولة نقراء قران محرف ؟  


بعدين لا تدخل المواقع الي تقول ان الشيعة كذا وكذا 

وتجيبها لي 


ابيك تدخل على مواقعنا و تجيب لي الدليل من  هناك


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا لم افهم بالضبط ما المقصود من الي حطيته في الصورة
> 
> ولكن عندني دليل اقوى على ان القران الي عندنا نفسه الي عندهم
> 
> ...


 
اسألك بالله, انت قلت ان ادخل بيت فلان و فلا للتأكد, هل فعلت ذلك بنفسك؟ هل تأكدت بنفسك قبل؟؟

نعم هات لقران السنة و الشيعة و سترى الفرق بنفسك و انا جلبت لك الدليل بالصور لاظهار اي اية هي الموجودة عند الشيعة غير السنة...


----------



## Zayer (20 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اسألك بالله, انت قلت ان ادخل بيت فلان و فلا للتأكد, هل فعلت ذلك بنفسك؟ هل تأكدت بنفسك قبل؟؟
> 
> نعم هات لقران السنة و الشيعة و سترى الفرق بنفسك و انا جلبت لك الدليل بالصور لاظهار اي اية هي الموجودة عند الشيعة غير السنة...



ههههههه اي فرق يا اخي 

جميع المصاحف الي عندنا في البيت  هي من مطابع خادم الحرمين الملك فهد 

واظن ان اغلبية المصاحف في السعودية كلها من مطابع اخادم الحرمين الملك فهد 

لو ان مطابع الملك فهد تسوي نسختين وحدة لشيعة و الثانية لسنة وانا ما ادري 

  

واذا تبي دليل عملي اخر تتأكد به بنفسك 

ادخل على موقع المهدي الي عطيتك وياه فيه محرك بحث في الايات القرانية 

نفسه هذي الايات هي الي في محرك البحث الي تستخدمه انت في موقع http://quran.al-islam.com


القران الي عندنا هو نفسه الي عندهم


----------



## عالي الهمة (28 أكتوبر 2005)

هنااك قااعدة في علم النفس .. تقول :




لكل مثيــــــــــر مثــــــــــــاار ..


وأعتقد أن الأخوة النصارى سيدفعون ثمن تلك الفعلة ..


مع أنني أشك أن المعلومات أعلااه " صحيحة " ..​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أكتوبر 2005)

عالي الهمة قال:
			
		

> هنااك قااعدة في علم النفس .. تقول :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سيدفعون الثمن  الكلام ده كبير عليك 

لو كلامك حقيقي اننا ها ندفع الثمن فا احنا كمان عاوزينكم تدفعوا الثمن ايام مكان الشعراروي بيشتم في الرب يسوع له المجد علي التيلفزيون بمنتهي البجاحة هوه والقرضاوي والاشكال الزبالة دي 

لو المسيحين دفعوا الثمن زي ما بتقول فا انا اؤكدلك اني مصر كلها هاتدفع ثمن غالي جداااااااااا


----------



## Zayer (28 أكتوبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> سيدفعون الثمن  الكلام ده كبير عليك
> 
> لو كلامك حقيقي اننا ها ندفع الثمن فا احنا كمان عاوزينكم تدفعوا الثمن ايام مكان الشعراروي بيشتم في الرب يسوع له المجد علي التيلفزيون بمنتهي البجاحة هوه والقرضاوي والاشكال الزبالة دي
> 
> لو المسيحين دفعوا الثمن زي ما بتقول فا انا اؤكدلك اني مصر كلها هاتدفع ثمن غالي جداااااااااا


 لا يجوز لك ان تشتم و تلعن  بعدين مستحيل اي رجل دين مسلم انه يسب عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام 

لان احنا نعتبره  نبي من انبياء الله  وليس إلاه 

ولكنهم ممكن ينتقدونكم على تأليه عيسى ابن مريم و لكن لا يشتموه


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ههههههه اي فرق يا اخي
> 
> جميع المصاحف الي عندنا في البيت هي من مطابع خادم الحرمين الملك فهد
> 
> ...


 
مع الاسف... كنت مصدق انك تريد عادل و صريح في هذا الموضوع... لكنك اصبتت ان لا فرق... اعطيتك الدليل و لكنك لا تقتنع.. فالامر راجع لك.. ما في حد بيجبرك عى شئ... الامر راجع لك اذا تحب تتأكد ام لا... لكني اتعجب كيف لك ان تنام الليل و لا تقم بسؤال احد الشيوخ للتأكد...


----------



## Zayer (28 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> مع الاسف... كنت مصدق انك تريد عادل و صريح في هذا الموضوع... لكنك اصبتت ان لا فرق... اعطيتك الدليل و لكنك لا تقتنع.. فالامر راجع لك.. ما في حد بيجبرك عى شئ... الامر راجع لك اذا تحب تتأكد ام لا... لكني اتعجب كيف لك ان تنام الليل و لا تقم بسؤال احد الشيوخ للتأكد...



مسألة ان عندنا قران يختلف عن القران الي عند اهل السنة مسألة خلافية قديمة جدا جدا 

وما يحتاج اسأل شيخ لان تكلمو في هذا الامر كثيرا 

ومثل ما قلت لك القران عند جميع المسلمين واحد سنة و شيعة 

وما يحتاج نعيد ونزيد


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

كلمة اخيرة

فى ناس كثير مش عارفة اية الى بيحصل فى مصر من رجال الامن ومن الاخوان المسلمين ومن الجماعات الاسلامية

وبس ما يتقال كملة حق عن الاسلام يبقى احنا 
ولما حد غلط ويتكلب عن المسيحية تقولا معلش 
اسفين 
مكنش قصدنا

يعنى انا شوفت ناس كثير جدا جدا 
تقول الاسلام مستحيل يطلع منة الهمجية دى

وبعد ما يشوفوا المسرحية 
او اى كلام فارغ
يقولوا الاسلام لا يسمح بالاساءة الى الرسول وتوابعة
ومن الجائز قتلهم

على كدة احنا كنا نقتل فريق العمل كلة بتاع الفيلم القذر الى اتعرض فى السينما 
وكل الى احنا عملناة التظاهر

بس انتوا 

تتظاهروا بالحجارة والقتل وحاجات تانية حقيرة من اصتياد البنات  وكلام كتير جدا جدا

وفى الاخر تتطلعوا منها زى الشعرة من العجينة بمساعدة قوات الامن


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

خد عنك الموضوع بتاع الكشح

وبعدين اتكلم 

مجـزرة ومذبحـــــــــة الكشـــــــــــــــــح


وبكرة هنزل الافلام الخاصة بتاعت الكشح


وغيرة فى كثير جداجدا من النوعية دى

وان شاء الله هعمل موضوع يفصح حقيقة الاسلام

وانة لا دين حق بل دين عنف وابادة​


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

خد عنك الافلام دى

والى اتصورت بعد الحادئة الاليمة

الاجزاء دى صغيرة عن المجزرة 

وقولى بس وحياة والدينك

انا عن نفسى لو نزلت الشارع وشايل سيف فى ايدى 
وفضلت اقطع رقبة كل مسلم ومسلمة
هكون غلطان

بس احنا عملنا كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


Clip 1

Clip 2

Clip 3

Clip 4

Clip 5

Clip 6

Clip 7

Clip 8  

Clip 9  [/CENTE​R] 

والملفات دى بالصوت والصورة وحجمها صغير جدا جدا

يعنى تقدر تنزلهم كلهم فى اقل من 30 دقيقة

ومعلش الفيديو قليل

اصل دول بس الى فضلوا على قيد الحياة

وغير كدة

عندك مجزرة الزاوية
والمنيا 
واسيوط
وسمالوط
والقاهرة (زوجةالقسيس)
والقاهرة (الاعتداء على الكنيسة بمحرم بك)

واحنا لم نرد على اى فعل من هذة الاعمال القذرة

الا بالصلاة فقطططططططططططططططططططط

وليس بالهجوم

علشان الكل يعرف ان مفيش تسامح فى الدنيا 
زى المسيحية

على الاطلاق​


----------

